# Are you ready to put this crap on the roof of your car?



## BurgerTiime

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-patented-a-light-up-sign-to-go-on-top-of-cars-2017-1
*Uber patented a light-up sign to go on top of cars*
*







*
*The patent was first filed in May 2014, but was only granted to Uber on January 3. It describes a light bar that sits on top of Uber cars, with a colour-changing section that can be controlled by the passenger's app. The patent also describes how the entire bar could light up, and passengers could select different patterns.

It's all meant to make it easier to identify which Uber is your car, and to show passengers the difference between an Uber and a regular car on the road. 
*


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I have, already, a car with something similar. It is called a "taxicab". As long as Uber will pay for the light and the labour on the installation on the UberX car, I will use it.


----------



## DelaJoe

The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


----------



## andaas

DelaJoe said:


> The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


We're not really rideshare. I mean, unless 90% or more of the rides you provide just happened to be people going the same direction as you.

Uber/Lyft provides transportation network services for vehicles for-hire.


----------



## supernaut

Um, no...not unless the rates quadruple, anyway.


----------



## Blackout 702

Unless it's something that I can put up and take down in a few seconds, not happening.


----------



## supernaut

Blackout 702 said:


> Unless it's something that I can put up and take down in a few seconds, not happening.


That thing looks semi-permanent. If you're going to be putting a sign on your roof, you may as well do it for Dominos or Papa John's, and get paid more, as well as some sort of benefits.

It's amazing that Ubes could continue to claim that we're not employees, while introducing something like this. Travis' arrogance knows no bounds.


----------



## Blackout 702

supernaut said:


> It's amazing that Ubes could continue to claim that we're not employees, while introducing something like this. Travis' arrogance knows no bounds.


You must have missed the part of the story where this is a patent that was applied for three years ago and Uber has no plans to use it.


----------



## supernaut

Blackout 702 said:


> You must have missed the part of the story where this is a patent that was applied for three years ago and Uber has no plans to use it.


I did miss that, since it's not in the OP, and I didn't bother to read the whole article.


----------



## Blackout 702

supernaut said:


> I did miss that, since it's not in the OP, and I didn't bother to read the whole article.


Clearly.


----------



## supernaut

Blackout 702 said:


> Clearly.


"No plans to use it" could change overnight. Let's not forget that.


----------



## Blackout 702

supernaut said:


> "No plans to use it" could change overnight. Let's not forget that.


Lol, ok.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz

This might have been the first idea that lead to the beacon and fuber just wanted to make sure that whatever idea they decided to use was patented.


----------



## yojimboguy

Not a chance. I'm not about to disfigure my car for Uber.


----------



## Dutch-Ub

It's ment for the sdc. Drivers are more able to look for their PAX.


----------



## elelegido

I would accept it and then ebay it immediately. Probably worth around 20 - 30 bucks to someone.


----------



## phillipzx3

DelaJoe said:


> The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


You profit from giving total strangers a ride to an unknown (until they tell you) destination. You are not "ride sharing." If you were providing a true rideshare service, you can't make a profit. You can only split the cost.

You can call it whatever you like. Slap lipstick on a pig and it's still a pig . 

I haven't picked up a street hail (flag) for over 6 years. 100% of my orders come to me via an LTE tablet via our computer dispatch system.

I guess I'm also a "rideshare" service.


----------



## tohunt4me

supernaut said:


> That thing looks semi-permanent. If you're going to be putting a sign on your roof, you may as well do it for Dominos or Papa John's, and get paid more, as well as some sort of benefits.
> 
> It's amazing that Ubes could continue to claim that we're not employees, while introducing something like this. Travis' arrogance knows no bounds.


At least THEIR signs are aerodynamic !


----------



## tohunt4me

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-patented-a-light-up-sign-to-go-on-top-of-cars-2017-1
> *Uber patented a light-up sign to go on top of cars*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The patent was first filed in May 2014, but was only granted to Uber on January 3. It describes a light bar that sits on top of Uber cars, with a colour-changing section that can be controlled by the passenger's app. The patent also describes how the entire bar could light up, and passengers could select different patterns.*
> 
> *It's all meant to make it easier to identify which Uber is your car, and to show passengers the difference between an Uber and a regular car on the road. *


Come up with a 3-D holograph projector that puts a display floating in air 3' above my car & causes no wind drag and I will leave it on 24-7 !


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

Blackout 702 said:


> You must have missed the part of the story where this is a patent that was applied for three years ago and Uber has no plans to use it.


http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...ga=1.163790839.977545374.1483628684&r=UK&IR=T

Uber is currently testing the lights in several markets, whilst having no plans to use the lights in London, where current legislation wouldn't allow them. Patents can take a while to get approval, but a company that has a mockup generally plans on using it, or something similar, and need variations kept off the market.


----------



## Undermensch

DelaJoe said:


> Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


Putting a light on your roof would be illegal? It's just a light. It's not soliciting rides, so you really are saying that just putting a light on your roof is illegal.

To that I ask: have you heard of Dominos Pizza?


----------



## Trebor

I thought they decided to go with the light Uber sign instead, not that dumb top light. Anyways, that top bar better be battery operated with a long battery life. Good luck trying to get me to drill holes in my roof for a power cord.

Most drivers won't know how to run cords correctly to hide them in the dash. It is going to make cars look more tacky.


----------



## Ubercycle

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have, already, a car with something similar. It is called a "taxicab". As long as Uber will pay for the light and the labor on the installation on the UberX car, I will use it.


you may need $xx/day for advertising, you are an independent contractor, Uber will use the cost of this sign for tax advertising deductions, as a car owner, I don't see any benefits, except pax will treat your car as cab car or bus


----------



## Ubercycle

Uber = use your car to make extra cash, not convert your car into taxi


----------



## BurgerTiime

When 


Undermensch said:


> Putting a light on your roof would be illegal? It's just a light. It's not soliciting rides, so you really are saying that just putting a light on your roof is illegal.
> 
> To that I ask: have you heard of Dominos Pizza?


When Dominos drivers put the signage on the roof, they are carrying commercial insurance and considered a commercial vehicle conducting business. 
Uber drivers are not carrying commercial insurance, not considered a commercial vehicle and hence do not benefit from bylaws that allow them to roam the streets like a taxi, limo or shuttle bus.


----------



## Mark Johnson

No thank you. Here are a few reasons why...

psychologically encourages the pax to think that we really are just taxi cabs (no offense) and to treat us as such
Taxis at least have commercial insurance. Uber expects us to insure our cars but portray them like Taxis?
unless Uber plans to pay for labor to get them installed, most drivers would install it improperly (or damage their car in the process)
it looks tacky IMO (less is better)
makes Uber drivers on the road a bigger target to those not in favor of Uber
added stress to an already stressful gig -- having to take off the sign daily if you don't drive full-time or use your vehicle for other tasks or work.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

DelaJoe said:


> The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


Uber is a taxi service. Ride share means two or pax sharing a ride.


----------



## Blackout 702

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> ...a company that has a mockup generally plans on using it, or something similar, and need variations kept off the market.


Yes, a company that has a mockup generally plans on using it, but not in this case. Of course they may change their minds in the future, who's to say? Sometimes patents are filed just to keep a competitor from using a concept.


----------



## MikesUber

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> or something similar


 Yes like this..



Trebor said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Blackout 702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes patents are filed just to keep a competitor from using a concept.
> 
> 
> 
> MorganFreemanHe'sRightYouKnow.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Uberdriver2710

It's for ubertaxi not uberx.


----------



## Karen Stein

Hmmm ... A light that lights up only on the customers' request and is controlled by them? Something to help them spot YOU, that separates you from all the other Uber drivers?

Sounds good to me.

This differs from a light that says "I'm open for business" or that says "yes, boss, I have the meter running."

With all the advances in tech, I'd expect the sign to be battery powered and attached with magnets.


----------



## unPat

Wow . A permanent fixture on top of my car. Unless they pay me money to keep it there I won't do it . I will quit. The farthest I will go is the uber beacon.


----------



## Undermensch

BurgerTiime said:


> When
> 
> When Dominos drivers put the signage on the roof, they are carrying commercial insurance and considered a commercial vehicle conducting business.
> Uber drivers are not carrying commercial insurance, not considered a commercial vehicle and hence do not benefit from bylaws that allow them to roam the streets like a taxi, limo or shuttle bus.


If Dominos really does cover it's drivers when the sign is on then I don't see how it's any different. It's personal cars covered by a companies insurance policy. Not quite the same as commercial insurance for commercially played vehicles. Go offline? Take the sign off just like a dominos driver does.


----------



## Ubercycle

Uber idea was to launch a transportation cab company everywhere with these options:
-Unlimited number of cars
-No medallion needed, no licence or control from the city or state
Uber is investing right now, spending money, they don't make any money.
Once Uber became legal in 50 states, or most of them, they will definitely Jump deeply to the taxicab market, and to join Uber you need to pay for the background check and drug screening...
and have your car painted as Uber taxicab with a specific colour and Logo.
Uber now is fighting to be legal everywhere, and they know that Using smartphone app is not enough to get the big slice of the taxi and bus users. therefore uber is going to introduce smartphone credit card readers, and Uber prepaid card instead of cash.


----------



## Trebor

Karen Stein said:


> Hmmm ... A light that lights up only on the customers' request and is controlled by them? Something to help them spot YOU, that separates you from all the other Uber drivers?
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> This differs from a light that says "I'm open for business" or that says "yes, boss, I have the meter running."
> 
> With all the advances in tech, I'd expect the sign to be battery powered and attached with magnets.


I was thinking magnets to. Solar cells would be nice. LED's don't take much power, so a good charge should be able to last all day/ all night.

It makes it easier because the light changes to the color the customer wants.

Here's a bright idea though: Read our license plate!


----------



## RamzFanz

BurgerTiime said:


> When
> 
> When Dominos drivers put the signage on the roof, they are carrying commercial insurance and considered a commercial vehicle conducting business.
> Uber drivers are not carrying commercial insurance, not considered a commercial vehicle and hence do not benefit from bylaws that allow them to roam the streets like a taxi, limo or shuttle bus.


You really think pizza delivery people get commercial insurance? Please.

Uber drivers do indeed have commercial insurance in periods 2 and 3. Not sure where you got the idea they didn't.


----------



## Rex8976

Where does Uber come up with these innovative ideas that continually distinguish them from taxicabs?

Bless their hearts.


----------



## Brian G.

Nope


----------



## RamzFanz

Ubercycle said:


> Uber idea was to launch a transportation cab company everywhere with these options:
> -Unlimited number of cars
> -No medallion needed, no licence or control from the city or state
> Uber is investing right now, spending money, they don't make any money.
> Once Uber became legal in 50 states, or most of them, they will definitely Jump deeply to the taxicab market, and to join Uber you need to pay for the background check and drug screening...
> and have your car painted as Uber taxicab with a specific colour and Logo.
> Uber now is fighting to be legal everywhere, and they know that Using smartphone app is not enough to get the big slice of the taxi and bus users. therefore uber is going to introduce smartphone credit card readers, and Uber prepaid card instead of cash.


Sounds like a lot of conjecture to me.


----------



## RamzFanz

phillipzx3 said:


> If you were providing a true rideshare service, you can't make a profit. You can only split the cost.


I think the limit you can charge a ride share is the deduction rate which is far greater than costs for smart drivers so you would be not splitting, but profiting.



Mark Johnson said:


> Taxis at least have commercial insurance. Uber expects us to insure our cars but portray them like Taxis?


Ubers have commercial insurance too.


----------



## Ubercycle

RamzFanz said:


> Sounds like a lot of conjecture to me.


why do you think cab companies fight Uber? 
why don't they fight each other? 
" New York City cab medallions, which sold for as much as *$1 million* a year ago, now are priced at the *$500K* level, battered by competition from Uber, Lyft"
Uber know that, believe it or not Uber is a taxicab company, we are doing what cab drivers do, with the difference that cab companies paid a lot of money for medallion, Uber didn't.
Uber knows that to have the number of Uber drivers/cars they have today in NY, or LA, for example. they need billions of dollars to buy medallions, of course, they can't because the number of medallions isn't unlimited.and they need to bid with other competitors....


----------



## toi

This should help to find your driverless uber combined with the license plate check.
Once setup they might say only same color coded vehicle and rider can match for a ride.


----------



## BentleyK9

Staying incognito.. I dont even use a Uber Logo in the window. Seen a few drivers in town with them, but not me. Do not want to be recognizable by anyone that is NOT my pax. Like the Metro Taxi Cab commission, cab drivers..etcI usually make some mind of verbal communication with my Pax if they are not ready or address for pickup is vague.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Three things;

Rare earth magnet, to hold it on.

Must be wireless. After all it's a Tech co. right ? 

And project a beam, that only the driver can see, towards the pax's phone, not the pin location.


----------



## Ubercycle

BentleyK9 said:


> Staying incognito.. I dont even use a Uber Logo in the window. Seen a few drivers in town with them, but not me. Do not want to be recognizable by anyone that is NOT my pax. Like the Metro Taxi Cab commission, cab drivers..etcI usually make some mind of verbal communication with my Pax if they are not ready or address for pickup is vague.


I don't Use Uber Logo, and I'm not going to use it.
Now, I'm thinking about moving my phone from the dashboard to somewhere, even when I'm not using Uber app people come to me asking who are you picking up?
So car + phone holder = Uber driver


----------



## Flying16150

phillipzx3 said:


> You profit from giving total strangers a ride to an unknown (until they tell you) destination. You are not "ride sharing." If you were providing a true rideshare service, you can't make a profit. You can only split the cost.
> 
> You can call it whatever you like. Slap lipstick on a pig and it's still a pig .
> 
> I haven't picked up a street hail (flag) for over 6 years. 100% of my orders come to me via an LTE tablet via our computer dispatch system.
> 
> I guess I'm also a "rideshare" service.


Ok who is makeing a profit, thats really funny.


----------



## Lynette

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-patented-a-light-up-sign-to-go-on-top-of-cars-2017-1
> *Uber patented a light-up sign to go on top of cars*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The patent was first filed in May 2014, but was only granted to Uber on January 3. It describes a light bar that sits on top of Uber cars, with a colour-changing section that can be controlled by the passenger's app. The patent also describes how the entire bar could light up, and passengers could select different patterns.*
> 
> *It's all meant to make it easier to identify which Uber is your car, and to show passengers the difference between an Uber and a regular car on the road. *


They can patent it until the cows jump over the moon. They don't own my f'ing car. I am so sick of this company. I drive Select and should not be complaining as much as others but they want to pay you less and then make you jump through hoops to get it. Will never put a stupid neon placard on my car.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DelaJoe said:


> The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


In my state that's true. If you want that on top of your vehicle then you must adhere to all the DOT regulations in AZ. But I'm sure our governor will change that law as he did the rest for Uber.


----------



## Ubercycle

> The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


Rideshare? are you sure?
what does rideshare mean? ride + share, means two or more passengers share the ride. this is true only on Uberpool. am i wrong?
Uber and Lyft Use this term to fly away from taxi regulations. 
Uber and Lyft refer to driver as PARTNER, no employee, neither independent contractor, they can call driver independent contractor, But based on IRS definition of the relationship between employer and independent contractor, since Uber/Lyft control have the right to control, or they control the way driver do his/her job, and since there's insurance provided by Uber/Lyft while you are driving for them, you Supposed to be an EMPLOYEE. not an independent contractor.
and to avoid any confusion, PARTNER sounds better.


----------



## mikes424

A color changing sign might be illegal. If red or blue it may possibly be mistaken for a cop car or emergency vehicle.


----------



## Ubercycle




----------



## Raffi

It would be a lot easier if they put it in the APP a photo of mt car for the rider to look at. From there, they can look out for the car. that is better than knowing what model is coming to pick them. I am having problem for the rider to find me, because not everyone know what Pagani Zonda is. And when I arrive, they have no idea that I come to fetch them. And because everyone keep looking at my car, It is difficult to know which is my rider. Sigh**Life is HARD.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

Blackout 702 said:


> Yes, a company that has a mockup generally plans on using it, but not in this case. Of course they may change their minds in the future, who's to say? Sometimes patents are filed just to keep a competitor from using a concept.


I included an article that reported on the testings in the US.


----------



## El Janitor

Maybe it has nice paint scratching magnets so it will leave permanent scuffs on the of roof of your car. Then Uber will ask you to get your car inspected and the inspection station will say you failed due to cosmetic damage. Then you can go to the Uber approved body shop, and......... 

Oh yeah in some places you can't have light up anythng on your car, I got a ticket for it myself once. Police officer said the light up emblem on my car made it look like a police cruiser from a distance. Then he said you also cant have any blue lights on your car. They'll also give you tickets for other light up signs etc.


----------



## Ubercycle

> Police officer said the light up emblem on my car made it look like a police cruiser from a distance. Then he said you also cant have any blue lights on your car. They'll also give you tickets for other light up signs etc.


When the number of Uber cars is equal or greater than police cars, then Police need to change their light colors, that's the democracy according to Uber planet


----------



## DriverX

DelaJoe said:


> The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


I think the idea will be to scroll something like this across the screen as you arrive for the pax:

B====D---


----------



## Buckpasser

Uber should get their greasy hands out of our pockets , can't wait until this money losing joke goes public so we can all short the stock. I really don't want the uber pinball machine on my roof %@##8* FUBER


----------



## Tnasty

They aren't for us they are for those driverless cars that will be on the road next weekend.tehe


----------



## Tenderloin

I wonder is it sellworthy? How much i would get if sell it on ebay


----------



## Ubercycle

Tnasty said:


> They aren't for us they are for those driverless cars that will be on the road next weekend.tehe


Dr


Tenderloin said:


> I wonder is it sellworthy? How much i would get if sell it on ebay


who is going to buy it from you? another Uber driver? he's going to get it free, the same way you did!


----------



## Tenderloin

Ubercycle said:


> Dr
> 
> who is going to buy it from you? another Uber driver? he's going to get it free, the same way you did!


Well theres demand on pink mustaches somehow.. people been selling them for 120$ a pop


----------



## Tenderloin

Also someone can take all the components out and use them for something else. For example a crackhead can easily create a microwave machine out of it


----------



## Oscar Levant

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-patented-a-light-up-sign-to-go-on-top-of-cars-2017-1
> *Uber patented a light-up sign to go on top of cars*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The patent was first filed in May 2014, but was only granted to Uber on January 3. It describes a light bar that sits on top of Uber cars, with a colour-changing section that can be controlled by the passenger's app. The patent also describes how the entire bar could light up, and passengers could select different patterns.*
> 
> *It's all meant to make it easier to identify which Uber is your car, and to show passengers the difference between an Uber and a regular car on the road. *


Its' really not needed, I do fine without such a cumbersome thing on top of my car.


----------



## Oscar Levant

DelaJoe said:


> The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


Not if you have a limo license, I used to drive for 'Cabousine' in Palm Desert, CA, and they looked just like cabs, they had toplights just like cabs, except it said Cabousine, not Taxi ( they're not allowed to say taxi, of course ) though they operated using TCP limo licenses. they werent' allowed to take hails, though we worked the Marriot, getting hailed by bellman, just like cabs. There was no taxi service in Palm Desert, so no one cared. The year was 1990, and they didn't have meters, only a dash mounted mileage counter, which we used to multiply miles times 1.20 per mile, ( and now, 27 years later, we are working for $1.10 per mile ).


----------



## Max Weber

needs to be magnetic mount, battery operated, rechargable at the end of your shift


----------



## mghtyred

NO WAY. I see this thing as being nothing but trouble. Heck, my guess is they don't roll this out until they get rid of us. It will be on the self driving cars.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Many cities in USA have specific laws forbidding any car but a taxi to have a lighted roof sign.
Boston, NY, Charlotte all do. 
The reason TK dropped this idea is his lawyers saw the $$$$ flying out the door fighting hundreds of thousands of tickets and impounds nationwide.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Regarding pizza delivery boys...
Most taxi authority cops watch them like hawks, the line between delivering a pizza and becoming an occasional bandit cab is very thin.


----------



## LadyDi

Trebor said:


> I thought they decided to go with the light Uber sign instead, not that dumb top light. Anyways, that top bar better be battery operated with a long battery life. Good luck trying to get me to drill holes in my roof for a power cord.
> 
> Most drivers won't know how to run cords correctly to hide them in the dash. It is going to make cars look more tacky.


Looks like the Chase looking logo is very real. I saw one here in Maryland. If it was the U, I would use it. Nope. Nope. and Nope.



BentleyK9 said:


> Staying incognito.. I dont even use a Uber Logo in the window. Seen a few drivers in town with them, but not me. Do not want to be recognizable by anyone that is NOT my pax. Like the Metro Taxi Cab commission, cab drivers..etcI usually make some mind of verbal communication with my Pax if they are not ready or address for pickup is vague.


What BentleyK9 said



Ubercycle said:


> I don't Use Uber Logo, and I'm not going to use it.
> Now, I'm thinking about moving my phone from the dashboard to somewhere, even when I'm not using Uber app people come to me asking who are you picking up?
> So car + phone holder = Uber driver


I agree with you Ubercycle. I use a cup holder phone mount now. It sits next to the gear shift. Let me know if you want a link or image of it in my car. Having it lower has been way more effective for my needs. I just wish my CaseMate case would still work on my phone when using the cup holder mount. Yep, have to take it off as the phone is too wide. Ah well... better than the goosneck mount that I had.



Raffi said:


> It would be a lot easier if they put it in the APP a photo of mt car for the rider to look at. From there, they can look out for the car. that is better than knowing what model is coming to pick them. I am having problem for the rider to find me, because not everyone know what Pagani Zonda is. And when I arrive, they have no idea that I come to fetch them. And because everyone keep looking at my car, It is difficult to know which is my rider. Sigh**Life is HARD.


Raffi I used to replace MY photo with the license plate of my car. You can't believe how much hot water I was in for not "obeying" the my photo has to be there rules. And still today, no image of my car is seen on this app. SMDH No one and I mean no one has asked me what I look like in around 900+ rides now. But... how many ask the color and/or make of my car?? 800+


----------



## phillipzx3

RamzFanz said:


> I think the limit you can charge a ride share is the deduction rate which is far greater than costs for smart drivers so you would be not splitting, but profiting.


Nope. Only the cost of fuel. People who drive a car to work don't get to deduct squat. Yes, there are a few exceptions. But for 99% of most commutes, there is no deduction for anything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

tohunt4me said:


> At least THEIR signs are aerodynamic !


Yeah, this is a really stupid design, regardless.

The pizza signs are magnetic and say not to drive over 55 mph (although I have). If you have a sun roof they can be impossible to place well. They also cause wind noise depending on the design and the car. Most have a cable to plug in which goes in through the door or window and can cause it to leak in heavy rain or they have batteries which must be charged. If there's a cable of course it's in the way of anyone getting in and out the car.

Basically they CAN be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

BurgerTiime said:


> When
> 
> When Dominos drivers put the signage on the roof, they are carrying commercial insurance and considered a commercial vehicle conducting business.
> Uber drivers are not carrying commercial insurance, not considered a commercial vehicle and hence do not benefit from bylaws that allow them to roam the streets like a taxi, limo or shuttle bus.


Not true. Dominos does not carry vehicle insurance on the drivers nor do they require the drivers have anything beyond regular state minimum.


----------



## JimS

DelaJoe said:


> The light might imply that you are soliciting rides which is illegal. We are not cabs ... we are rideshare. So you can't do anything to hail people off the streets. Putting a neon light on your car roof would be illegal.


It'd only be on when you have a paired ride and you're enroute to pickup, I'd imagine. But this is an old model. The Beacon should sit inside the car.

Real problem is that if pax selects red, blue, yellow or green, it could be against local/state regulations regarding lights visible from the front of the car that could be construed as an emergency vehicle.



Blackout 702 said:


> You must have missed the part of the story where this is a patent that was applied for three years ago and Uber has no plans to use it.


IN LONDON


----------



## JimS

BurgerTiime said:


> When
> 
> When Dominos drivers put the signage on the roof, they are carrying commercial insurance and considered a commercial vehicle conducting business.
> Uber drivers are not carrying commercial insurance, not considered a commercial vehicle and hence do not benefit from bylaws that allow them to roam the streets like a taxi, limo or shuttle bus.


You're still an idiot. Pizza deliverers don't have $3,000/year commercial insurance policies. Uber drivers ARE covered by James River. Actually, most Pizza drivers are at greater risk than TNC drivers.


----------



## phillipzx3

Ubercycle said:


> why do you think cab companies fight Uber?
> why don't they fight each other?
> " New York City cab medallions, which sold for as much as *$1 million* a year ago, now are priced at the *$500K* level, battered by competition from Uber, Lyft"
> Uber know that, believe it or not Uber is a taxicab company, we are doing what cab drivers do, with the difference that cab companies paid a lot of money for medallion, Uber didn't.
> Uber knows that to have the number of Uber drivers/cars they have today in NY, or LA, for example. they need billions of dollars to buy medallions, of course, they can't because the number of medallions isn't unlimited.and they need to bid with other competitors....


The stereotype is cab drivers paid for medallions. My "medallion" didn't cost me a cent. Why? Because they don't exist in Portland, or any other cab company withing a 1000 miles of Portland.

Uber medallions cost 3 million dollars. I know this because I keep reading it on the internet so it must be true.

People should stop writing about the taxi medallions UNLESS they make clear which market they're talking about. The OP at least mentioned New York. But many times it's a blanket statement. 

I guess the ironic part of the medallion is Uber drivers learned this NYE why you don't flood the street with cabs, Uber or otherwise.


----------



## phillipzx3

JimS said:


> You're still an idiot. Pizza deliverers don't have $3,000/year commercial insurance policies. Uber drivers ARE covered by James River. Actually, most Pizza drivers are at greater risk than TNC drivers.


Get in a wreck with someone driving for Uber and you'll learn first hand about this "insurance" you believe Uber drivers have. Get ready to fight Uber/James River in court.


----------



## JimS

phillipzx3 said:


> Get in a wreck with someone driving for Uber and you'll learn first hand about this "insurance" you believe Uber drivers have. Get ready to fight Uber/James River in court.


Everyone I'm aware of has been taken care of. That's not very many, but I haven't heard any non-funding of the policy. Sure, there are disputes over the $1500 deductible. Happens with Lyft, too.


----------



## Mark Johnson

RamzFanz said:


> Ubers have commercial insurance too.


But yet they require the drivers insure their cars as well. Sounds like a "pretentious" commercial insurance if you ask me.

Fun fact...

If you didn't have collision protection on your personal insurance when you got hit with a pax in the vehicle, Uber's insurance doesn't cover you.


----------



## Ubercycle

phillipzx3 said:


> The stereotype is cab drivers paid for medallions. My "medallion" didn't cost me a cent. Why? Because they don't exist in Portland, or any other cab company withing a 1000 miles of Portland.
> 
> Uber medallions cost 3 million dollars. I know this because I keep reading it on the internet so it must be true.
> 
> People should stop writing about the taxi medallions UNLESS they make clear which market they're talking about. The OP at least mentioned New York. But many times it's a blanket statement.
> 
> I guess the ironic part of the medallion is Uber drivers learned this NYE why you don't flood the street with cabs, Uber or otherwise.


Although Portland is Oregon's largest city, it has less than 600k population, while new york city has more than 8 million.
Portland has about 500 taxi permits as of 2012, while new york city has 13,237 taxi asFebruaryuary 2011.
So how do you compare new york to portland?
Where there is no much business and population, the city controls the number of cabs by PERMITS, instead of the medallion.
Medallion are sold through auction, means pay more to win, permits has only fees and fines, penalities.
for more info about your city please check here: https://www.portlandoregon.gov/citycode/?c=28593#cid_562707
As a cab driver, you're not required to buy a medallion or get a permit, you can lease the cab from the owner.
please take a look, to see what other Portland drivers say :http://portlandtribune.com/pt/9-new...ortland-taxi-market-disrupting-cab-companies-


----------



## Ubercycle

Mark Johnson said:


> But yet they require the drivers insure their cars as well. Sounds like a "pretentious" commercial insurance if you ask me.
> 
> Fun fact...
> 
> If you didn't have collision protection on your personal insurance when you got hit with a pax in the vehicle, Uber's insurance doesn't cover you.


I noticed ( from your pic) that your is different, does Uber cover this kind of taxis?


----------



## NC252

Believe it or not some places people shoot at Ubers....and cabs....so no I will no do any crap to make myself a target.......


----------



## senorCRV

My laminated plastic card goes into the window 100 feet from pickup and leaves the window once the pax sits down


----------



## Ubercycle

instead of ALL this signs and lights, why don't just add tracking feature to Driver app, so we can track the rider?????
if your rider is blind or stupid to find you, at least you know where he/she is?
Uber answer is the rider privacy!
what about my privacy?
I don't like to wait in my car until someone tries to open the door, without even asking me if I'm here for him or for somebody else.


----------



## tee hee

uber is not ride sharing. ride sharing is what SLUGGERS do in metro dc area in the mornings. 

uber is a taxi service masquerading as ride share. screw you kalacrap.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Ubercycle said:


> I noticed ( from your pic) that your is different, does Uber cover this kind of taxis?


Sorry, could you elaborate? Really didn't understand that last statement. What about Uber covering Taxis?


----------



## senorCRV

I have an idea... if you want a taxi, call a taxi.


----------



## Ubercycle

Mark Johnson said:


> Sorry, could you elaborate? Really didn't understand that last statement. What about Uber covering Taxis?


Never mind.
It's just about your avatar, Donkey taxi.


----------



## UberHammer

tee hee said:


> uber is not ride sharing. ride sharing is what SLUGGERS do in metro dc area in the mornings.
> 
> uber is a taxi service masquerading as ride share. screw you kalacrap.


I prefer to call him kaladick, but kalacrap does rank high on my approval scale. Well done!


----------



## tee hee

UberHammer said:


> I prefer to call him kaladick, but kalacrap does rank high on my approval scale. Well done!


He is probably the most hated ceo of all time

I wonder if amazon warehouse workers hate Jeff bezos


----------



## Strange Fruit

Undermensch said:


> Putting a light on your roof would be illegal? It's just a light. It's not soliciting rides, so you really are saying that just putting a light on your roof is illegal.
> 
> To that I ask: have you heard of Dominos Pizza?


You know Americans. They just like to say stuff is illegal cuz of like, a reason floating around their mind or something.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Raffi said:


> It would be a lot easier if they put it in the APP a photo of mt car for the rider to look at. From there, they can look out for the car. that is better than knowing what model is coming to pick them. I am having problem for the rider to find me, because not everyone know what Pagani Zonda is. And when I arrive, they have no idea that I come to fetch them. And because everyone keep looking at my car, It is difficult to know which is my rider. Sigh**Life is HARD.


If they were brighter, they might look for the unusual looking car that happens to arrive. I drive a black Prius, in SF where everyone knows what a PRius is. It's not necessarily yr car that is the problem. It may be a lack of effort by pax.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Ubercycle said:


> Dr
> 
> who is going to buy it from you? another Uber driver? he's going to get it free, the same way you did!


People buy Lyft glow staches. Just cuz one person thinks "who would buy such a thing" doesn't make it unsellable. I feel that way about 95% of stuff that is sold, but somehow the world goes on buying crap.


----------



## NC252

tee hee said:


> He is probably the most hated ceo of all time
> 
> I wonder if amazon warehouse workers hate Jeff bezos


No racism intended....but Zionist which is what Travis is, feels it's against their religion to treat goy(what they call non Zionist which roughly mean farm animal) fairly..... They feel they are the chosen ones and they are the only ones entitled to be happy, and the rest of us should should only get our joy from working for them and making them happy and wealthy.... That's why the culture of lyft is so much better than Uber, because lyft isn't ran by twisted self righteous religious freaks....


----------



## UberHammer

NC252 said:


> No racism intended....but Zionist which is what Travis is, feels it's against their religion to treat goy(what they call non Zionist which roughly mean farm animal) fairly..... They feel they are the chosen ones and they are the only ones entitled to be happy, and the rest of us should should only get our joy from working for them and making them happy and wealthy.... That's why the culture of lyft is so much better than Uber, because lyft isn't ran by twisted self righteous religious freaks....


I knew Kaladick was an Ayn Rand disciple, but being a Zionist is news to me.... interesting.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

NC252 said:


> No racism intended....but Zionist which is what Travis is, feels it's against their religion to treat goy(what they call non Zionist which roughly mean farm animal) fairly..... They feel they are the chosen ones and they are the only ones entitled to be happy, and the rest of us should should only get our joy from working for them and making them happy and wealthy.... That's why the culture of lyft is so much better than Uber, because lyft isn't ran by twisted self righteous religious freaks....


Every post which starts with "no racism intended" always contains racism.
Gonna sick my Jewish mothers ghost on you.


----------



## NC252

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Every post which starts with "no racism intended" always contains racism.
> Gonna sick my Jewish mothers ghost on you.


There's a difference between a Zionist and a Jew I'm anti Zionist not anti-Semitic


----------



## touberornottouber

The problem is as soon as you use a top light you lose your stealth. Everyone thinks you are going 15 miles per hour faster than you really are. I would NOT put that top light on my vehicle for what little I am getting with Uber. I may as well just make it a real taxi if I am going to do that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

NC252 said:


> There's a difference between a Zionist and a Jew I'm anti Zionist not anti-Semitic


As usual, I don't believe you regarding having a Jewish mother.
Doesn't jibe with other stuff you have posted.
Anti Zionist is often a buzzword for anti Israel.
Anti Israel Jews are pretty self defeating.


----------



## NC252

TwoFiddyMile said:


> As usual, I don't believe you regarding having a Jewish mother.
> Doesn't jibe with other stuff you have posted.
> Anti Zionist is often a buzzword for anti Israel.
> Anti Israel Jews are pretty self defeating.


First off I'm full blooded dark black and never said I had a Jewish mom....you said that, secondly I'm anti the greedy banker the the media tycoons who brainwashed the public to act and believe in a kinds of evil and self defeating manners, and people do to the world what Travis has done....I know you are a full time troll but wouldn't you agree that the folk over at Uber are as evil as evil comes.....instead of just starting a company they had to demolish a entire industry and intentionally uproot tons of people lives including yours and mines, I have read your story of how you had a taxi company and Uber ruined it, well they did the same to my transportation company, they dropped the prices so low that all my customers started demanding Uber rates , now they are set to destroy the 18 wheeler industry.....this have been the way of these people for a very long time......


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

NC252 said:


> First off I'm full blooded dark black and never said I had a Jewish mom....you said that, secondly I'm anti the greedy banker the the media tycoons who brainwashed the public to act and believe in a kinds of evil and self defeating manners, and people do to the world what Travis has done....I know you are a full time troll but wouldn't you agree that the folk over at Uber are as evil as evil comes.....instead of just starting a company they had to demolish a entire industry and intentionally uproot tons of people lives including yours and mines, I have read your story of how you had a taxi company and Uber ruined it, well they did the same to my transportation company, they dropped the prices so low that all my customers started demanding Uber rates , now they are set to destroy the 18 wheeler industry.....this have been the way of these people for a very long time......


I reread your post, thought you said "and I'm a Jew". There are black Jews, Ethiopian specifically but anyways I was wrong I misread have a nice day.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Ubercycle said:


> Never mind.
> It's just about your avatar, Donkey taxi.


Oh I get it. 

Thought u were referring to the Uber insurance coverage pic I posted...


----------



## KittyS

I only drive part time. I would hate to put that ugly, cheesy sign on my nice car!! (If must), I'd only do it if it can be taken off in a few minutes. Would rather die then show up with that sign to my"normal" job or social events.
If they implement it for permanent , I'd rather quit Uber instead.
See, cabbies don't drive their own car, it's provided for them so they don't care, but if Uber 'd require that on MY CAR, I'd say they are crossing some serious boundaries and they require TOO MUCH. Then, my part time-hobby would turn into a nagging-headache and I wouldn't deal.
How about making it optional?
You want to be easier recognized at your pick-ups, great! Pop up the sign.
You don't want to ruin your car? OK, that's fine.
Ty.


----------



## circle1

I Task
Ski At
Ska It
A Skit
Ask It
Sitka


----------



## jonnyplastic

*Im not putting anything Uber related on my car!*


----------



## Lets_Eat

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regarding pizza delivery boys...
> Most taxi authority cops watch them like hawks, the line between delivering a pizza and becoming an occasional bandit cab is very thin.


You've got to be kidding.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lets_Eat said:


> You've got to be kidding.


Who's kidding? I woke up one day and now 3 years later there's 1,000,000 bandit cabs globally.


----------



## RamzFanz

Mark Johnson said:


> But yet they require the drivers insure their cars as well. Sounds like a "pretentious" commercial insurance if you ask me.
> 
> Fun fact...
> 
> If you didn't have collision protection on your personal insurance when you got hit with a pax in the vehicle, Uber's insurance doesn't cover you.


That's correct. It's contingent upon your personal policy.


----------



## RamzFanz

phillipzx3 said:


> Nope. Only the cost of fuel. People who drive a car to work don't get to deduct squat. Yes, there are a few exceptions. But for 99% of most commutes, there is no deduction for anything.


Google has a rideshare beta system in use and they charge the IRS deduction rate to the passenger. I'm certain I read it's because it's the legal limit for true ridesharing.


----------



## Trump Economics

That's going to look great on an older minivan.


----------



## Mark Johnson

RamzFanz said:


> That's correct. It's *contingent* upon your personal policy.


Which is why me putting that ridiculous sign that further emphasizes we are pretty much a taxi and helps market the ubiquitous presence of Uber is *contingent* on Uber...

paying for the gas and maintenance of my vehicle
removing the 5-star rating system that pax constantly abuse
not require I have collision insurance on my personal insurance to cover me
adding a tip option in a app AND informing pax that tipping drivers is appreciated
increasing the rates back to above minimum wage levels
e.t.c


----------



## 58756

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-patented-a-light-up-sign-to-go-on-top-of-cars-2017-1
> *Uber patented a light-up sign to go on top of cars*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The patent was first filed in May 2014, but was only granted to Uber on January 3. It describes a light bar that sits on top of Uber cars, with a colour-changing section that can be controlled by the passenger's app. The patent also describes how the entire bar could light up, and passengers could select different patterns.*
> 
> *It's all meant to make it easier to identify which Uber is your car, and to show passengers the difference between an Uber and a regular car on the road. *


But regular cars still steal our Uber and Lyft customers. They just pull up to them and say CMON ILL TAKE U FOR LESS CASH. Just pure random car of stranger that is acting like an unlicensed cab.


----------



## hewlett2packard

Trebor said:


> I thought they decided to go with the light Uber sign instead, not that dumb top light. Anyways, that top bar better be battery operated with a long battery life. Good luck trying to get me to drill holes in my roof for a power cord.
> 
> Most drivers won't know how to run cords correctly to hide them in the dash. It is going to make cars look more tacky.


----------



## hewlett2packard

Ozzyoz said:


> But regular cars still steal our Uber and Lyft customers. They just pull up to them and say CMON ILL TAKE U FOR LESS CASH. Just pure random car of stranger that is acting like an unlicensed cab.


sounds good! sign me up


----------



## RamzFanz

Mark Johnson said:


> Which is why me putting that ridiculous sign that further emphasizes we are pretty much a taxi and helps market the ubiquitous presence of Uber is *contingent* on Uber...
> 
> paying for the gas and maintenance of my vehicle
> removing the 5-star rating system that pax constantly abuse
> not require I have collision insurance on my personal insurance to cover me
> adding a tip option in a app AND informing pax that tipping drivers is appreciated
> increasing the rates back to above minimum wage levels
> e.t.c


They do pay for the gas and maintenance. I make $20+ an hour plus tips after they've paid for all of my costs.

Meh, the 5 star system gets rid of bad drivers and is easy to keep high for good drivers. I like it.

Yes, their collision policy is bizarre.

I agree about tips and rates.


----------



## Tedgey

mghtyred said:


> NO WAY. I see this thing as being nothing but trouble. Heck, my guess is they don't roll this out until they get rid of us. It will be on the self driving cars.


Right. That way pax can make it light up any way they want and figure out which one is theirs.


----------



## Ubershafted

Karen Stein said:


> Hmmm ... A light that lights up only on the customers' request and is controlled by them? Something to help them spot YOU, that separates you from all the other Uber drivers?
> 
> Sounds good to me.
> 
> This differs from a light that says "I'm open for business" or that says "yes, boss, I have the meter running."
> 
> With all the advances in tech, I'd expect the sign to be battery powered and attached with magnets.


I'very noticed your posts a lot. You seem very very aligned with the Uber heads. Are you able to pass messages on to them for us?


----------



## Karen Stein

I have no connection to Uber corporate and have no idea what they're thinking. If they happen to agree with me, what can I say - besides 'great minds think alike?'


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Karen Stein said:


> I have no connection to Uber corporate and have no idea what they're thinking. If they happen to agree with me, what can I say - besides 'great minds think alike?'


Lol!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Blackout 702 said:


> Unless it's something that I can put up and take down in a few seconds, not happening.


There is such a thing as a magnetic top light, Demon-0's, Papa John's and a few others have them. In fact, here, many cab drivers bought homes in these townhouse communities in the exurbs that do not allow commercial vehicles to be parked there (they define "commercial" as any vehicle with lettering for a business). What the drivers do is have magnetic top lights and magnetic panels that they put over the lettering. The magnetic top lights are illegal, here, but Enforcement will admit that it is tough to spot them, unless they stop the cab and look closely. These day, Enforcement is far too busy bothering TNC drivers to be bothered with cab drivers. You have to do something pretty bad to get stopped by Enforcement these days if you are hacking.



Undermensch said:


> Putting a light on your roof would be illegal? It's just a light. It's not soliciting rides, so you really are saying that just putting a light on your roof is illegal.


The light lights only when the user enters the code, or whatever it is that he does.



Trebor said:


> Anyways, that top bar better be battery operated with a long battery life. Good luck trying to get me to drill holes in my roof for a power cord.


You can get them that way or with a power cord that plugs into your lighter. This will mean that you will have to keep a window cracked.



Karen Stein said:


> Hmmm ... A light that lights up only on the customers' request and is controlled by them? Something to help them spot YOU, that separates you from all the other Uber drivers?
> 
> This differs from a light that says "I'm open for business" or that says "yes, boss, I have the meter running.
> 
> With all the advances in tech, I'd expect the sign to be battery powered and attached with magnets.


.............either that or powered by a cord that plugs into your lighter. There are both types out there. I would prefer one that has batteries similar to the telephone. You plug in the charger only as you need it. This would keep the necessity of a cracked window to a minimum---an important consideration in foul weather.



El Janitor said:


> Maybe it has nice paint scratching magnets so it will leave permanent scuffs on the of roof of your car. Then Uber will ask you to get your car inspected and the inspection station will say you failed due to cosmetic damage.


They used to fail taxicabs at the D.C. Government Test Station for a few scratches. They have not been so bad about it, lately, since the City Council told us that we wanted this eight hundred dollar paint job that used to cost three or four hundred dollars. In addition, the three/four hundred dollar paint jobs were different for each company and gave the cabs here some character. Now we have _*Little boxes all made out of ticky-tacky and they all look just the same*_ type paint jobs. When you consider what is running this city, it is not surprising. They want everything in mindless, robotic lockstep.



Tenderloin said:


> Well theres demand on pink mustaches somehow.. people been selling them for 120$ a pop


You would have a hard time paying me one hundred twenty bananas to accept one of those foolish things. Lyft told me that I would receive one free after I did my hundred rides. I am at ninety, six, or so, months later. Ha ha ha!



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regarding pizza delivery boys...
> Most taxi authority cops watch them like hawks, the line between delivering a pizza and becoming an occasional bandit cab is very thin.


More than one driver for Whole Wheat Pizza or Superior in Amherst made some side money shuttling students around the Five College Area. Dave's Taxi had only two cabs and frequently neither one was on the street. Amherst Towing actually ran that cab company. I would not be surprised if pizza drivers in more than one university town did that.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Most have a cable to plug in which goes in through the door or window and can cause it to leak in heavy rain or they have batteries which must be charged.


^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^ It would be better if they would put a charge indicator on the thing so that you can unplug when it is fully charged and only plug up when the battery is drained. That would keep leaking rain and seeping cold air to a minimum.


----------



## WVboyinOH

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-patented-a-light-up-sign-to-go-on-top-of-cars-2017-1
> *Uber patented a light-up sign to go on top of cars*


I would not put this on my personal car. The pax already has a picture of my car, a picture of me, and my license number. If they cannot locate me with this information, just take the bus!


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily

Ozzyoz said:


> But regular cars still steal our Uber and Lyft customers. They just pull up to them and say CMON ILL TAKE U FOR LESS CASH. Just pure random car of stranger that is acting like an unlicensed cab.


Yep, A bunch of ********* drivers with an app growling about a bunch of ********* drivers without an app taking "their " work...gotta love it.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily

Laughingatyoufoolsdaily said:


> Yep, A bunch of illegal cab drivers with an app growling about a bunch of illegal cab drivers without an app taking "their " work...gotta love it.


 Let's try again with what I really said: Yep a bunch of jip-sy cab drivers with an app growling about a bunch of jip-sy cab drivers without an app taking "their" work...gotta love it


----------



## UberNaToo

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com.au/uber-patented-a-light-up-sign-to-go-on-top-of-cars-2017-1
> *Uber patented a light-up sign to go on top of cars*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The patent was first filed in May 2014, but was only granted to Uber on January 3. It describes a light bar that sits on top of Uber cars, with a colour-changing section that can be controlled by the passenger's app. The patent also describes how the entire bar could light up, and passengers could select different patterns.*
> 
> *It's all meant to make it easier to identify which Uber is your car, and to show passengers the difference between an Uber and a regular car on the road. *


I'll put a Domino's sign before I do this and may ultimately make some money.


----------



## Chris1962

Michigan just passed a law requiring signage for Uber vehicles so hard to say I'm soliciting rides by following your laws.


----------



## Wardell Curry

I am not putting glowing lights on my car that basically indicate "look at me the uber driver". I already have identifiable livense plates and circular blue stickers on my windshield and back windows that clearly indicate I drive for hire. **** your lights Uber. And you'll get no sympathy from me.


----------



## melusine3

yojimboguy said:


> Not a chance. I'm not about to disfigure my car for Uber.


Speaking of disfiguring your car for Uber... and this was fatal to the driver.


----------



## IRose

I don't want finger prints nor smudge marks on my vehicle so I sure in heck will not put that on my roof. No way!


----------



## Zap

Not worried about it. In Chicago, such roof signage for rideshare is prohibited by ordinance. It's bad enough we must sport placards in the front & rear windows but roof signage would just add insult to injury.


----------

